

Show HN: Dashboard of public NHTSA data - wlindner
http://demos.zoomdata.com/nhtsa-dashboard/

======
buzzscale
Care to share details on the technical implementation? What do you have
powering the backend?

~~~
wlindner
Sure! Full Disclosure: I run frontend engineering for Zoomdata. Zoomdata is
powering the backend, it's a server that connects to big data sources. In this
case, Cloudera Impala, but we also connect to plenty of other big data stores
like Elastic Search, Solr, etc. Zoomdata queries those big data stores, then
streams the results over a websocket to visualizations. We have a web
interface for analyzing your data in standard charts, but we also allow for
total customization of visualizations (like for building this dashboard).
Those visualizations can be embedded using iframes, or a more advanced
approach using a javascript library. I used our javascript library to embed
these visualizations into my own web based dashboard.

You can find out more at our website:
[http://www.zoomdata.com/](http://www.zoomdata.com/)

And we're hiring experienced JS devs in the bay area!

------
itstheJman
Awesome! Great design and really useful!

